# Best Selling Pro-Life book of all time.



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2006)

I didn't expect it would be a Reformed, Crown Rights type of guy (oh wait, I did). George Grant's Grand Illusions: The Legacy of Planned Parenthood is the most used/best selling pro-life book of all time.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 4, 2006)

Interesting. Not to hijack the thread, but what are the best books on the topic of abortion? I am about to read 'Politically Correct Death' by Francis Beckwith and 'Body and Soul' by Moreland and Rae, but I'm not sure if there are better books out there on the subject. Any recommendations? 

I know Francis Beckwith has a book coming out in 2007 on the topic, I think it may be partly in response to David Boonin's 'A Defense of Abortion'.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 4, 2006)

I found, Randy Alcorn's Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments Expanded & Updated, to be quite helpful.

CT


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 5, 2006)

Paul manata said:


> I second the Beckwith book.
> 
> What's also very helpful are the two books I have from women. One is called Forbidden Grief and it has women's stories on the aftermath of abortion. You can hear first-hand from women who tell us how horrible it was. Very good for rhetorical purposes. Also, I have a book called The Cost of Choice. This is another one by non-Christian feminists who are anti-abortion! Works well to shut the mouth of the feminists who think abortion is a female rights issue. Nothing's better that someone policing their own streets.



Yeah Hermonta that is a great book. I have to give props to Randy Alcorn for that one, but alas, I have already read it . I'll check out those books Paul. 

Here is a debate video between Peter Kreeft and David Boonin: http://www.isi.org/lectures/lecture...eaker&SM=B8464C41-CF4D-4EC8-8420-55509E1793E0

Personally I think Kreeft loses the debate, because it seems he isn't even ready for the argument that Boonin was giving. Its kind of like how Stein wasn't prepared for TAG, although not that bad. You would think Kreeft would at least read his book before debating him! Personally I want to see Boonin get shut down. So I am looking forward to the forthcoming book by Beckwith. Beckwith gives an article on the subject you can get from a link here: http://rightreason.ektopos.com/archives/2006/04/david_boonins_a.html

Edit: I guess the article/paper has been removed, but at least the link offers some info. on the subject.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 6, 2006)

ah here is the article where Beckwith critiques Boonin: http://homepage.mac.com/francis.beckwith/Boonin.pdf


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anybody have any comments or thoughts on the debate video?


----------



## caddy (Dec 20, 2006)

^ I would like to see or hear this. The link is no longer working, however. I have heard Kreeft speak before in online lectures. Most of what I hear, I like, some I discard. Being a Calvin Graduate has stayed with him in many respects.

*** edit *** link is working. My internet connection had a glitch !


----------

